# Inter: colpo Keita. E' quasi fatta.



## admin (7 Agosto 2018)

Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



Stanno facendo una grande squadra ste melme. Nulla da dire.

Ma quest'anno non vinceranno comunque nulla. Spalletti, come si sa, è uno che si piazza e basta. I dolori arriveranno l'anno prossimo. Quando prenderanno Conte o roba simile.


----------



## bmb (7 Agosto 2018)

Il prossimo anno voglio vedere come pagheranno quei 200-300 milioni di diritti di riscatto che hanno accumulato questa estate.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo una grande squadra ste melme. Nulla da dire.
> 
> Ma quest'anno non vinceranno comunque nulla. Spalletti, come si sa, è uno che si piazza e basta. I dolori arriveranno l'anno prossimo. Quando prenderanno Conte o roba simile.



E come al solito sarà colpa nostra.


----------



## Stex (7 Agosto 2018)

Ma chi han comprato effettivamente? Cke son tutti prestiti e poi magari finisce come con cancello e rapinha...


----------



## rossonero22 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



ammetto che mi rode.
Keità esterno e chala mezzala avrebbe fatto fare un salto di qualità importante.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



Beh in questo caso sarà stato un errore farci bruciare, perchè le condizioni non sono proibitive e il giocatore ci serviva dall'anno scorso. Poi se Keita, che è sempre stato abbastanza capriccioso, ha posto come condizione la partecipazione alla CL, allora non possiamo farci niente se non sperare che fallisca.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Agosto 2018)

Stanno mettendo su una gran bella squadra!! Maledizione ad aver buttato un anno...dovevamo andare in champions


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Agosto 2018)

Stex ha scritto:


> Ma chi han comprato effettivamente? Cke son tutti prestiti e poi magari finisce come con cancello e rapinha...



Ora che me lo fai venire in mente...ma fiondarci noi su Rafinha no?


----------



## LukeLike (7 Agosto 2018)

Mah... non potevamo farla noi una operazione del genere?


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Agosto 2018)

Sono alla fine del SA, e sono in champions, coi ricavi che ne conseguono. Stanno cercando di creare una rosa che gli permetta di superare il girone già adesso. L'Inda ha parecchi tifosi, e il circo della CL può fruttarle parecchi ricavi. Questa poi sembra l'estate giusta per rinforzarsi, perché in un epoca di cartellini a prezzi alti, c'è quello di CR7 che fa da limite superiore difficile da superare, anche per giocatori di prestigio. Hanno stretto la cinghia col fpf, hanno raggiunto la champions e ora cercano di sfruttare la loro immagine, che comunque, a livello internazionale, riscuote un certo prestigio. Per quanto mi stia sulle balle l'Inda, la serie A, ha bisogno di veri rivali di prestigio per la Juve. Napoli e Roma, fino ad ora, sono stati solo outsiders.


----------



## gabuz (7 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno voglio vedere come pagheranno quei 200-300 milioni di diritti di riscatto che hanno accumulato questa estate.



Secondo me vogliono avere la certezza di passare i gironi di Champions (sono pur sempre in 4a fascia) e godere degli introiti dei turni successivi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo una grande squadra ste melme. Nulla da dire.
> 
> Ma quest'anno non vinceranno comunque nulla. Spalletti, come si sa, è uno che si piazza e basta. I dolori arriveranno l'anno prossimo. Quando prenderanno Conte o roba simile.



Intanto vediamo se riscattano tutti..raga vorrei ricordarvi che hanno preso tutti in prestito, tutti a parte quei due presi a zero..

PS: comunque dai è chiaro adesso che De Vrij l'anno scorso ha fatto un regalo volontario per consentire sta campagna prestiti..una roba davvero brutta...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno voglio vedere come pagheranno quei 200-300 milioni di diritti di riscatto che hanno accumulato questa estate.



mica li riscattano tutti. Sono tutti diritti.


----------



## Pampu7 (7 Agosto 2018)

Inizia a rodermi un pò...anche se voglio vedere se confermano tutti l'anno prossimo


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



Pazzesco però... All'Inda va a fare la riserva, da noi sarebbe stato titolare... Ho detto tutto, purtroppo.

Certo che abbiamo dormito eh... Prestito con diritto.
Non è che ci servono i mezzi miracoli di Leonardo, ci serve essere svegli mi pare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco però... All'Inda va a fare la riserva, da noi sarebbe stato titolare... Ho detto tutto, purtroppo.
> 
> Certo che abbiamo dormito eh...* Prestito con diritto.
> Non è che ci servono i mezzi miracoli di Leonardo, ci serve essere svegli mi pare*.



Qui c'erano le mezze proteste per l'eventuale recompera su Caldara a 60 milioni...immagino l'accoglienza dei tifosi a 5-6 colpi in prestito con diritto di riscatto dopo aver visto nelle ultime 3 stagioni uscire tutti i prestiti senza mai riscattare nessuno


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intanto vediamo se riscattano tutti..raga vorrei ricordarvi che hanno preso tutti in prestito, tutti a parte quei due presi a zero..
> 
> PS: comunque dai è chiaro adesso che De Vrij l'anno scorso ha fatto un regalo volontario per consentire sta campagna prestiti..una roba davvero brutta...



Questo è l'ultimo anno da SA per loro, l'anno prossimo avranno molto meno problemi sempre che arrivino nei primi 4 naturalmente.

Ormai il divario con loro mi pare bello ampio, sarà dura anche recuperare il loro livello pensa te.


----------



## mark (7 Agosto 2018)

Come cavolo fanno sti morti di fame a farsi dare sempre prestiti con diritti? Non ho parole


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Agosto 2018)

Pazzesco, non ho parole. Vabbè, attendiamo.


----------



## rossonerosud (7 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Come cavolo fanno sti morti di fame a farsi dare sempre prestiti con diritti? Non ho parole



Suning è un delle aziende più grandi al mondo, altro che morti di fame.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo è l'ultimo anno da SA per loro, l'anno prossimo avranno molto meno problemi sempre che arrivino nei primi 4 naturalmente.
> 
> Ormai il divario con loro mi pare bello ampio, sarà dura anche recuperare il loro livello pensa te.



Si però vedi? In una sessione intelligente e senza troppi paletti sono riusciti ad avvicinarsi tantissimo alla Juve secondo me. La nostra base odierna è ovviamente incompleta (cc forte ed as rapida) però non ci vedo così distanti dall'inter di qualche mese fa (pre-mercato diciamo), siamo arrivati appena sotto senza avere un attaccante titolare, pazzesco...per me con sapienza ed attenzione possiamo farcela abbastanza rapidamente (anche perchè lazio, napoli e roma non sono così pazzesche, anzi). Mi fido di Leo e Paolo, ci riporteranno dove dobbiamo stare.


----------



## Igor91 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



Sono dell'opinione che non l'abbiamo preso per il lato umano.
Leo e Paolo vogliono riprodurre un ambiente vincente, con gente seria.


----------



## mark (7 Agosto 2018)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Suning è un delle aziende più grandi al mondo, altro che morti di fame.



Un conto sono i soldi del proprietario un conto quelli della società e/o che vengono messi.. fin’ora non si può certo dire che l’inter abbia investito tanti soldi visto che sono tutti prestiti con diritto


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo è l'ultimo anno da SA per loro, l'anno prossimo avranno molto meno problemi sempre che arrivino nei primi 4 naturalmente.
> 
> Ormai il divario con loro mi pare bello ampio, sarà dura anche recuperare il loro livello pensa te.



Vabbe dai, io non la vedo così..per me con un paio di colpi giusti si torna in carreggiata..è tassativo il ritorno in champions però


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Agosto 2018)

Questo è un gran colpo per loro, anche se dovesse uscire Perisic secondo me fanno un grande passo in avanti. 

Noi se non sistemiamo il centrocampo partiamo parecchio dietro.


----------



## Nils (7 Agosto 2018)

Keità era esattamente il profilo tecnico di giocatore in grado di far fare il maggior salto in avanti alla rosa,
non tanto per le sue effettive qualità, ma proprio per le caratteristiche tattiche.

Personalmente penso anche che se l'Inter fà uno scambio Perisic/Keità ci guadagna in concretezza.

Se non si può far di meglio, spero che Leo e Maldini abbiano la furbizia di prendere almeno il Papu Gomez, un giocatore con queste caratteristiche per noi è fondamentale, lo preferisco anche alla mezzala in cui siamo effettivamente scoperti solo come vice Kessie.


----------



## gabuz (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



Rimane sempre il fatto che se Keita sostituisce Perisic ci perdono. Se sostituirà Politano (panchinandolo) sono volatili per diabetici


----------



## cris (7 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Keità era esattamente il profilo tecnico di giocatore in grado di far fare il maggior salto in avanti alla rosa,
> non tanto per le sue effettive qualità, ma proprio per le caratteristiche tattiche.
> 
> Personalmente penso anche che se l'Inter fà uno scambio Perisic/Keità ci guadagna in concretezza.
> ...



Il Papu non va via dalla Atalanta per andare al milan a giocare l'Europa League, che giocherebbe anche all'atalanta. lo ha gia detto: "via solo per la CL".

male male non aver preso sto Keita. Forse però come qualcuno dice, non è un profilo con serietà e professionalità, profili che non piacciono a Paolo e Leo come emerso ieri in conferenza.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Agosto 2018)

cmq keita il meglio l'ha dato come seconda punta vicino ad immobile, se si pensa che keita possa giocare a tutta fascia si sbaglia alla grande


----------



## Nils (7 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Il Papu non va via dalla Atalanta per andare al milan a giocare l'Europa League, che giocherebbe anche all'atalanta. lo ha gia detto: "via solo per la CL".



Capisco,
ma in quel ruolo qualcosa và assolutamente fatta, del resto Gattuso stesso l'aveva messa come prima priorità,

se ne parla poco, io l'ho letta come un profilo già preso, solo da annunciare, ma ora inizio a inquietarmi


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



Ecco, questo mi roderebbe perchè ci serve come il pane, uno scambio con Silva no?!


----------



## Theochedeo (7 Agosto 2018)

È qua che si rosika XD?


----------



## Zlatan87 (7 Agosto 2018)

A mio parere questo è un grande colpo per loro... prestiti o no diciamoci la verità sono nettamente al momento più forti di noi...
Oltre a 2 CC, serve come l'ossigeno un'ala *veloce* spaccapartita!!!


----------



## Gunnar67 (7 Agosto 2018)

Bisogna capire se Keita è quello di due stagioni fa alla Lazio (l'unica davvero buona della sua carriera) o se è quello che ha fatto sempre schifo prima e dopo (anche l'anno scorso a Montecarlo ha fatto pena). E comunque gioca nel ruolo di Perisic. Cioè tu ti impegni la camicia per prendere uno che gioca nel ruolo di quello più forte che hai. Che sarebbe la stessa cosa un po' strana che voleva fare il Milan con Bernard.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si però vedi? In una sessione intelligente e senza troppi paletti sono riusciti ad avvicinarsi tantissimo alla Juve secondo me. La nostra base odierna è ovviamente incompleta (cc forte ed as rapida) però non ci vedo così distanti dall'inter di qualche mese fa (pre-mercato diciamo), siamo arrivati appena sotto senza avere un attaccante titolare, pazzesco...per me con sapienza ed attenzione possiamo farcela abbastanza rapidamente (anche perchè lazio, napoli e roma non sono così pazzesche, anzi). Mi fido di Leo e Paolo, ci riporteranno dove dobbiamo stare.



Ad oggi abbiamo 11 giocatori decenti e qualche riserva tipo Musacchio Cutrone e Calabria. 14 giocatori e stop.

Siamo una squadra ridicola, non capisco davvero come non sia evidente una cosa del genere. Come PRIME riserve abbiamo Bertolacci Borini e Montolivo... Ma dove vogliamo andare??


----------



## cris (7 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Capisco,
> ma in quel ruolo qualcosa và assolutamente fatta, del resto Gattuso stesso l'aveva messa come prima priorità,
> 
> se ne parla poco, io l'ho letta come un profilo già preso, solo da annunciare, ma ora inizio a inquietarmi



C'hai ragione, Hakan va messo nei 3 di centrocampo e come AS uno forte. ma temo che non succederà, non ci sono apparentemente trattative per giocatori seri in quel ruolo. Temo arriverà un qualche medioman.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbe dai, io non la vedo così..per me con un paio di colpi giusti si torna in carreggiata..è tassativo il ritorno in champions però



Il quarto posto è un miraggio ad oggi come lo era l'anno scorso.
Il campo è spietato e lo vedremo.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



Ipotecato il secondo posto. Bravi loro.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



A noi coi prestiti ridono in faccia....
Comunque vedremo la formula reale nel caso si faccia.


----------



## Gunnar67 (7 Agosto 2018)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> A mio parere questo è un grande colpo per loro... prestiti o no diciamoci la verità sono nettamente al momento più forti di noi...
> Oltre a 2 CC, serve come l'ossigeno un'ala *veloce* spaccapartita!!!



Gli esterni migliori della nostra Serie A li ha ancora tutti la Juve: CR7 (parte anche dalla fascia, a li mort...), D. Costa, Cuadrado, Bernardeschi. hanno anche i migliori esterni bassi: Cancelo, A. Sandro. Insomma anche quest'anno stiamo tutti a guardare madama, Ninja, keita o Pipita o chiunque altro...


----------



## rossonerosud (7 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Un conto sono i soldi del proprietario un conto quelli della società e/o che vengono messi.. fin’ora non si può certo dire che l’inter abbia investito tanti soldi visto che sono tutti prestiti con diritto



Il fair play è una truffa. Se la proprietà vuole spendere, ci sono mille modi di aggirarlo. Se una società parla di fair play è perchè non vuole spendere o perchè, come nel nostro caso, vuole spendere con parsimonia, facendo le cose graduali.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi abbiamo 11 giocatori decenti e qualche riserva tipo Musacchio Cutrone e Calabria. 14 giocatori e stop.
> 
> Siamo una squadra ridicola, non capisco davvero come non sia evidente una cosa del genere. Come PRIME riserve abbiamo Bertolacci Borini e Montolivo... Ma dove vogliamo andare??



Si non è che l'inter avesse tutti sti fenomeni in panca...e andava (va) in giro con quell'aborto di giocatore di Candreva titolare.
Eder, Ranocchia, Santon, Gnoukouri e compagnia cantante...


----------



## Gunnar67 (7 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> C'hai ragione, Hakan va messo nei 3 di centrocampo e come AS uno forte. ma temo che non succederà, non ci sono apparentemente trattative per giocatori seri in quel ruolo. Temo arriverà un qualche medioman.



E ti stupisci? Guarda che stavamo per fallire 20 giorni fa e la UEFA ci aveva fatti fuori. Prenderemo un paio di tappabuchi, non credo un fenomeno. Quest'anno possiamo solo sperare che crolli il Napoli o che la Roma abbia sbagliato gli acquisti.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si non è che l'inter avesse tutti sti fenomeni in panca...e andava (va) in giro con quell'aborto di giocatore di Candreva titolare.
> Eder, Ranocchia, Santon, Gnoukouri e compagnia cantante...



Appunto, infatti hanno preso De Vrji Asamoah Politano Martinez Vrsalijko Nainggolan (!) e ora Keita. Adesso tra noi e loro c'è un abisso.


----------



## Gunnar67 (7 Agosto 2018)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Il fair play è una truffa. Se la proprietà vuole spendere, ci sono mille modi di aggirarlo. Se una società parla di fair play è perchè non vuole spendere o perchè, come nel nostro caso, vuole spendere con parsimonia, facendo le cose graduali.



E pensa che invece l'anno scorso facevano le cose formali...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appunto, infatti hanno preso De Vrji Asamoah Politano Martinez Vrsalijko e ora Keita. Adesso tra noi e loro c'è un abisso.



E allora non hai letto bene quello che avevo scritto 
Ho detto che non siamo tanto diversi dall'inda dell'anno scorso...


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il quarto posto è un miraggio ad oggi come lo era l'anno scorso.
> Il campo è spietato e lo vedremo.



Si ma di nuovo leggo commenti come se fosse colpa di questi che sotto fpf non stanno comprando il mondo..

Ripeto, l'Inda è al terzo mercato con Suning..e due di Tohir..

Noi veniamo da anni di gestione "spicciola" di fester-berlusconi (con un solo mercato decente che ci ha portato romangoli ma anche i pacchi Bacca-Bertolacci ancora piantati in rosa) e da un mercato da 240 milioni di cui metà buttati via...

Non è colpa di questi se siamo indietro..loro in 10 giorni hanno portato Higuain e Caldara..adesso vediamo se ci sta un altro colpo ma i miracoli sono duri..

In campo si deve poi dare il 110% e forse faremo un qualcosa di eccezionale finendo davanti a qualcuno oggi più quotato di noi..sennò nemmeno ha senso partecipare se facciamo i conti solo sulla carta..


----------



## Gunnar67 (7 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ipotecato il secondo posto. Bravi loro.



Non sottovalutare l'effetto elastico di Spalletti. In genere sto sergente al secondo anno fa flop perché la squadra ne rigetta i metodi.


----------



## Gunnar67 (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma di nuovo leggo commenti come se fosse colpa di questi che sotto fpf non stanno comprando il mondo..
> 
> Ripeto, l'Inda è al terzo mercato con Suning..e due di Tohir..
> 
> ...



Concordo in pieno. E poi se il modello diventa l'Inda siamo fritti. Noi dovremmo puntare a tornare a vincere, mica a partecipare...


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma di nuovo leggo commenti come se fosse colpa di questi che sotto fpf non stanno comprando il mondo..
> 
> Ripeto, l'Inda è al terzo mercato con Suning..e due di Tohir..
> 
> ...



Vedere Keita che va in prestito con diritto a fare la riserva all'Inda è una cosa che mi fa uscire di testa... È o non è esattamente il tipo di giocatore che inseguiamo da tipo un anno a detta di tutti??

Stiamo dormendo, ai limiti del coma. Il mercato finisce tra una settimana e abbiamo una squadra ridicola. Penso che al di là di voler sognare a occhi aperti qualunque tifoso obiettivo questa cosa la riconosca in modo evidente.
Poi certo finiremo per dare tutta la colpa all'inesperienza di Gattuso perché questo ci piace fare...


----------



## Wetter (7 Agosto 2018)

Mi tornano in mente le parole di Leo e Maldini ieri in conferenza: "Vogliamo gente da Milan,gente seria che ha voglia di allenarsi e comportarsi bene"
Secondo me,non è un caso che,un profilo come quello di Keita Balde non sia stato nemmeno valutato.


----------



## Nils (7 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> C'hai ragione, Hakan va messo nei 3 di centrocampo e come AS uno forte. ma temo che non succederà, non ci sono apparentemente trattative per giocatori seri in quel ruolo. Temo arriverà un qualche medioman.



Il problema è che a mio parere il buco è talmente grosso che potrebbe servire perfino un medioman,
io sarei felice già con un ritorno di Deulafeu


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Mi tornano in mente le parole di Leo e Maldini ieri in conferenza: "Vogliamo gente da Milan,gente seria che ha voglia di allenarsi e comportarsi bene"
> Secondo me,non è un caso che,un profilo come quello di Keita Balde non sia stato nemmeno valutato.



Comunque di questo ragazzo, che concordo sia una testa calda, non ho mai sentito parlar male se non quando voleva andarsene dalla Lazio ed era schiavo di Lotito. 

Ma in campo i numeri parlano da soli eh......


----------



## Kdkobain (7 Agosto 2018)

Buon colpo per l'inter, si assicura una seconda punta di livello che in occorrenza può anche fare da vice icardi. 
Hanno veramente un buon attacco, con Icardi ed uno tra Politano e Keita che gli fa da spalla, con Lautaro Martinez pronto a conquistare posizioni nella gerarchia. Bisogna solo vedere come assorbiranno il passaggio definitivo alla difesa a 3, per il resto hanno veramente una bella rosa, con alternative di livello su tutti i ruoli, per non farsi fregare dai tre impegni settimanali.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedere Keita che va in prestito con diritto a fare la riserva all'Inda è una cosa che mi fa uscire di testa... È o non è esattamente il tipo di giocatore che inseguiamo da tipo un anno a detta di tutti??
> 
> Stiamo dormendo, ai limiti del coma. Il mercato finisce tra una settimana e abbiamo una squadra ridicola. Penso che al di là di voler sognare a occhi aperti qualunque tifoso obiettivo questa cosa la riconosca in modo evidente.
> Poi certo finiremo per dare tutta la colpa all'inesperienza di Gattuso perché questo ci piace fare...





Wetter ha scritto:


> Mi tornano in mente le parole di Leo e Maldini ieri in conferenza: *"Vogliamo gente da Milan,gente seria che ha voglia di allenarsi e comportarsi bene"*
> Secondo me,non è un caso che,un profilo come quello di Keita Balde non sia stato nemmeno valutato.



Rome wasn't built in a day


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Rome wasn't built in a day



Certo lo so bene, ma quando vedremo nella realtà dei fatti per quale posizione saremo in concreto in grado di lottare ne riparleremo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Agosto 2018)

Colpaccio, li invidio moltissimo, era quello che serviva a noi


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo lo so bene, ma quando vedremo nella realtà dei fatti per quale posizione saremo in concreto in grado di lottare ne riparleremo.



Io dico che ad oggi questa squadra può fare massimo 70-76 punti


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io dico che ad oggi questa squadra può fare massimo 70-76 punti



Difficile dire, se avremo qualche infortunio faremo fatica a fare i punti dell'anno scorso


----------



## wildfrank (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



Sinceramente, sto rosicando: si sente in sottofondo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Difficile dire, se avremo qualche infortunio faremo fatica a fare i punti dell'anno scorso



Quindi secondo te la rosa è peggio? Nonostante oltre 3 mesi buttati l'anno scorso ne abbiamo fatti 64..con un girone d'andata da 10° posto...

Io dico che con un higuain in più, un ambiente più sereno, giocatori ambientati, e spero altri due innesti possiamo fare almeno 8 punti in più...

Rammento che nel girone di andata abbiamo perso TUTTI gli scontri diretti, e che abbiamo fatto 4 punti su 12 con le ultime due della classe...


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te la rosa è peggio? Nonostante oltre 3 mesi buttati l'anno scorso ne abbiamo fatti 64..con un girone d'andata da 10° posto...
> 
> Io dico che con un higuain in più, un ambiente più sereno, giocatori ambientati, e spero altri due innesti possiamo fare almeno 8 punti in più...
> 
> Rammento che nel girone di andata abbiamo perso TUTTI gli scontri diretti, e che abbiamo fatto 4 punti su 12 con le ultime due della classe...



Se come abbiamo fatto l'anno scorso avremo giocatori che reggeranno 50 partite no problem, più o meno i 70 li abbiamo.
Se per sbaglio dovessimo avere assenze a centrocampo o negli esterni di attacco stai pur certo che i 64 punti dell'anno scorso ce li sognamo.

Vedo però che parli di altri due innesti... Bisogna vedere chi saranno e a questo punto SE ci saranno perché il tempo stringe e abbiamo ancora diversi bidoni da piazzare prima.


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te la rosa è peggio? Nonostante oltre 3 mesi buttati l'anno scorso ne abbiamo fatti 64..con un girone d'andata da 10° posto...
> 
> Io dico che con un higuain in più, un ambiente più sereno, giocatori ambientati, e spero altri due innesti possiamo fare almeno 8 punti in più...
> 
> Rammento che nel girone di andata abbiamo perso TUTTI gli scontri diretti, e che abbiamo fatto 4 punti su 12 con le ultime due della classe...



Infatti sono d'accordo con te, mi aspetto una squadra atleticamente preparata bene, mi aspetto che alcuni "nuovi" dello scorso anno facciano uno step up dopo un anno di ambientamento e che uno come Higuain ti sappia portare dei punti pesanti come i veri bomber sanno fare. 

Certo dal mercato qualcosa deve arrivare, abbiamo la coperta troppo corta.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Difficile dire, se avremo qualche infortunio faremo fatica a fare i punti dell'anno scorso



Non iniziamo ad esagerare. Suvvia...


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



.


----------



## Emme (7 Agosto 2018)

Cioè l'inter seriamente con l'acquisto di keita si avvicina alla Juve? Ma qlc ci crede davvero...magari perdendo pure perisic...ma non scherziamo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se come abbiamo fatto l'anno scorso avremo giocatori che reggeranno 50 partite no problem, più o meno i 70 li abbiamo.
> Se per sbaglio dovessimo avere assenze a centrocampo o negli esterni di attacco stai pur certo che i 64 punti dell'anno scorso ce li sognamo.
> 
> Vedo però che parli di altri due innesti... Bisogna vedere chi saranno e a questo punto *SE ci saranno* perché il tempo stringe e abbiamo ancora diversi bidoni da piazzare prima.



Anche Maldini lo ha confermato, qualcosa faremo..
Comunque siamo molto OT: tornando a keita, profilo alla balotelli..via via...


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti sono d'accordo con te, mi aspetto una squadra atleticamente preparata bene, mi aspetto che alcuni "nuovi" dello scorso anno facciano uno step up dopo un anno di ambientamento e che uno come Higuain ti sappia portare dei punti pesanti come i veri bomber sanno fare.
> 
> Certo dal mercato qualcosa deve arrivare, *abbiamo la coperta troppo corta.*



è vero, lo sappiamo, ma prendere per prendere ha senso? Poi ti ritorvi i Kalinic, Bertolacci, Bacca etc....e ti vincolano anche il mercato l'anno prossimo..

O si migliora la rosa o si dovrà lavorare tanto in campo.

Poi a Gennaio vedremo


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non iniziamo ad esagerare. Suvvia...



Vedremo Andreas.
Già l'anno scorso quando ero infuriato per l'arrivo di Kalinic e sostenevo che il quarto posto sarebbe stato un miracolo sportivo gran parte del forum mi dette contro...
Bisogna essere obiettivi. Se questa rosa avesse un'altra maglia, diresti che punterebbe a 75 punti?


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è vero, lo sappiamo, ma prendere per prendere ha senso? Poi ti ritorvi i Kalinic, Bertolacci, Bacca etc....e ti vincolano anche il mercato l'anno prossimo..
> 
> O si migliora la rosa o si dovrà lavorare tanto in campo.
> 
> Poi a Gennaio vedremo



Prendere per prendere no, sono d'accordo....però qualcosa devono trovare, non si può restare con questa mediana e con Borini li davanti come prima riserva.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche Maldini lo ha confermato, qualcosa faremo..
> Comunque siamo molto OT: tornando a keita, profilo alla balotelli..via via...



Relativamente OT perché cerchiamo un esterno per mari e monti, abbiamo trattato quel bidone di Bernard e poi Keita va in prestito all'Inda...
Andrà anche tutto bene... Boh.
Fidiamoci di Leonardo e Maldini che devo dire, ma il tempo stringe.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo Andreas.
> Già l'anno scorso quando ero infuriato per l'arrivo di Kalinic e sostenevo che il quarto posto sarebbe stato un miracolo sportivo gran parte del forum mi dette contro...
> Bisogna essere obiettivi. Se questa rosa avesse un'altra maglia, diresti che punterebbe a 75 punti?



Si. Partire senza handicap e con un Higuain (dico Higuain), non sarebbe impossibile. Ma credo possa arrivare altro dal mercato....
Comunque fine OT


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Relativamente OT perché cerchiamo un esterno per mari e monti, abbiamo trattato quel bidone di Bernard e poi Keita va in prestito all'Inda...
> Andrà anche tutto bene... Boh.
> Fidiamoci di Leonardo e Maldini che devo dire, ma il tempo stringe.



Magari l'inter ha intavolato l'operazione da mesi..
Magari l'inter ha la champions e noi no
Tra un anno escono dal SA e noi invece ancora non sappiamo se un riscatto da 30 milioni lo potremo fare..

Troppe variabili per dire che lo potevamo prendere noi...è come per Conte..tutti a gridare "c'è conte libero, c'è conte libero" ma magari lui ha risposto "no grazie"


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si. Partire senza handicap e con un Higuain (dico Higuain), non sarebbe impossibile. Ma credo possa arrivare altro dal mercato....
> Comunque fine OT



Ok speriamo.
Tornando in topic, Keita è un bel esempio di "altro" che sarebbe potuto arrivare dal mercato e invece va all'Inda, in prestito poi, dunque in pieno rispetto del FPF.
È l'operazione che avremmo dovuto fare noi, inutile girarci intorno.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Magari l'inter ha intavolato l'operazione da mesi..
> Magari l'inter ha la champions e noi no
> Tra un anno escono dal SA e noi invece ancora non sappiamo se un riscatto da 30 milioni lo potremo fare..
> 
> Troppe variabili per dire che lo potevamo prendere noi...è come per Conte..tutti a gridare "c'è conte libero, c'è conte libero" ma magari lui ha risposto "no grazie"



Va bene ma se non possiamo prendere uno come Keita in prestito, allora chi possiamo prendere?
Se quello che dici fosse vero allora siamo in una situazione disperata questa l'amara verità.

Ma non credo sia vero, credo che abbiamo dormito e parecchio.


----------



## Schism75 (7 Agosto 2018)

il problema grosso è questo per me. L'Inter, al di là dei nomi top, sta prendendo giocatori che servono al gioco di Spalletti, e sopratutto ha molti giocatori che possono spezzare in velocità le partite: Perisic, Keita, Karamoah, lo stesso Candreva. Per carità non sono tutti fenomeni, però a mio modo di vedere sono giocatori che a gara in corso possono essere molto utili e cambiarne il corso della stessa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Ma chi se ne importa di quelle melme, pensiamo a noi. I bilanci si fanno a fine mercato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Va bene ma se non possiamo prendere uno come Keita in prestito, allora chi possiamo prendere?
> Se quello che dici fosse vero allora siamo in una situazione disperata questa l'amara verità.
> 
> Ma non credo sia vero, credo che abbiamo dormito e parecchio.



O forse il profilo non piaceva, anche..in effetti l'anno scorso al monaco non mi pare abbia fatto sfracelli..infatti lo impacchettano subito..


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



A quanto pare trattengono anche Perisic. Davanti cominciano ad avere parecchia qualità con Icardi, Lautaro Martínez, Keita, Perisic, Nainggolan e Politano. 

Operazione che mi stupisce per le cifre francamente, bravi loro.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> O forse il profilo non piaceva, anche..in effetti l'anno scorso al monaco non mi pare abbia fatto sfracelli..infatti lo impacchettano subito..



O forse l'avessimo preso noi ci sarebbe la calca a Casa Milan. Siamo obiettivi.

Speriamo che abbiano in mano un profilo migliore, che ti devo dire...


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Agosto 2018)

secondo me un esterno invece non hanno intenzione di prenderlo, almeno non il titolare. 

Su piazza meglio di Keita a 30 milioni non c'è nulla, e non penso abbiano intenzione di spendere di più. Soprattutto la formula che sta usando l'Inter per noi era perfetta.

Secondo me si sta valutando la possibilità di cambiare modulo, magari passando a un 4-2-3-1 con un attacco

Suso X Calhanoglu
Higuain


----------



## davidelynch (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



Ennesimo giocatore che fa bene 1 partita e le successive 5 lo prenderesti a schiaffi, per altro personaggio totalmente sprovvisto di neuroni funzionanti. Se per questo alla fine cedono perisic è un capolavoro per gli avversari.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> O forse l'avessimo preso noi ci sarebbe la calca a Casa Milan. Siamo obiettivi.
> 
> Speriamo che abbiano in mano un profilo migliore, che ti devo dire...



A me personalmente non ha mai detto nulla..ma non sono così esperto..
Io di solito faccio le valutazioni così, penso: tra 10 anni, ci ricorderemo ancora di Keita balde diao? per me la risposta è no


----------



## davidelynch (7 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> O forse l'avessimo preso noi ci sarebbe la calca a Casa Milan. Siamo obiettivi.
> 
> Speriamo che abbiano in mano un profilo migliore, che ti devo dire...



La calca per keita?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Agosto 2018)

Keita è un giocatore fantastico, farà la differenza. Rosico perché ho sempre sperato di vederlo al Milan!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Agosto 2018)

Qua nessuno parla di noleggio a quanto pare, ma di GRANDE INTER


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



Mai piaciuto. E quando dissi che i calciatori forti non finiscono al Monaco son stato messo sulla forca da mezzo forum. "Il Monaco è la seconda squadra più forte di Francia gne gne gne" infatti sto essere ora finisce in una pessima squadra come l'inter. Chissà come mai.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Agosto 2018)

Prestito a 0 e diritto a 30 é una magia. Mercato pazzesco. Se ingranano per me si giocano lo scudetto. Clamoroso il mercato


----------



## Heaven (7 Agosto 2018)

Ma porca *****.. dovevamo prenderlo noi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mai piaciuto. E quando dissi che i calciatori forti non finiscono al Monaco son stato messo sulla forca da mezzo forum. "Il Monaco è la seconda squadra più forte di Francia gne gne gne" infatti sto essere ora finisce in una pessima squadra come l'inter. Chissà come mai.



più che altro bisognerebbe chiedersi come mai una squadra come il monaco che prende giovani per poi rivenderli a cifre importanti abbia deciso dopo appena un anno di dar via keita in prestito senza obbligo


----------



## Love (7 Agosto 2018)

cmq keita è adattato come esterno..qualcuno che fa un resoconto dei prestiti con diritto dell'inter quest'anno??


----------



## juventino (7 Agosto 2018)

Handanovic
Vrsaljko-Skriniar-De Vrij-Asamoah
Brozovic-Modric
Keita-Nainggolan-Perisic
Icardi​
Incredibile, questi stanno facendo uno squadrone clamoroso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Handanovic
> Vrsaljko-Skriniar-De Vrij-Asamoah
> Brozovic-Modric
> Keita-Nainggolan-Perisic
> ...



secondo me se prendono pure keità andranno di 3-4-2-1 già usato a roma


----------



## Love (7 Agosto 2018)

ma questo keita è tanto più forte di suso o cahlanoglu??


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Agosto 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> ma questo keita è tanto più forte di suso o cahlanoglu??



Sì come esterno puro.

Calhanoglu gasa di più però


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Prestito a 0 e diritto a 30 é una magia. Mercato pazzesco. Se ingranano per me si giocano lo scudetto. *Clamoroso il mercato*



Scusate ma io sto mercato clamoroso forse non lo capisco..boh..spiegatemelo...

Asamoah: panchinaro perenne alla Juve, 30 anni, mai fatto annate da protagonista in una top
De Vrij: vero colpo, parametro zero che ha già regalato la champions, 26 anni, forte (ma personalmente mi tengo tutta la vita Romagnoli e caldara)
Vrsaljko: ok buon terzino, ma non è che parliamo di un fenomeno, panchinato all'Atletico, non credo valga più del miglior conti
Nainggolan: campione sicuro, conosce spalletti, regalato dalla Roma però senza alcun motivo e qui vista anche l'esclusione dal mondiale mi faccio qualche domandina..30 anni, e una carriera con una sola vera annata top (2 anni fa)
Modric: ah ma è già arrivato?  Comunque colpo importante perchè alza il livello ma operazione finanziariamente folle: 100-110 milioni investiti per avere in rosa 3 anni un 33enne francamente nemmeno molto commerciale e che in campo mi pare un po' sul viale del tramonto
Keita: aspettiamo lo annuncino, in ogni caso bimbominkia ad oggi buono solo sui giornali, ultimo anno alla Lazio benissimo (ma anche immobile alla Lazio viaggia a 30 gol....) l'anno scorso anonimo come un fantasma..vedremo..però è giovane
Lautaro: non commento, mai visto, e il calcio di Agosto vale zero..pesa 70 kg, ovvio che vada subito in forma..vediamo se è forte o se è come gabinettogol o giù di lì..
Politano: se non leggo male prestito secco dal Sassuolo..fa numero e non mi dite che lo avreste voluto qui perché ricordo i commenti...

A fronte di questo rispetto all'anno scorso in meno Cancelo e Rafinha

Non so dove vediate l'inter a giocarsi lo scudo con la Juve....


----------



## Davidoff (7 Agosto 2018)

Bel colpo, ma per noi cambia poco. Se non facciamo altri acquisti possiamo sperare di arrivare quarti solo se crolla il Napoli, che con Ancelotti dubito farà più di 70 punti.


----------



## Boomer (7 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Handanovic
> Vrsaljko-Skriniar-De Vrij-Asamoah
> Brozovic-Modric
> Keita-Nainggolan-Perisic
> ...



Siete più forti in ogni posizione tranne per Modric. Ma perchè adorate tanto Keità qua sul forum? E' un bmk con evidenti problemi caratteriali. A Milano farà peggio di El Coca dei tempi d'oro. Inoltre in campo è tutto tranne che un fenomeno.


----------



## Love (7 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sì come *esterno puro.*
> 
> Calhanoglu gasa di più però



alla lazio ha reso alla grande come punta\seconda punta..non come esterno


----------



## Nils (7 Agosto 2018)

Emme ha scritto:


> Cioè l'inter seriamente con l'acquisto di keita si avvicina alla Juve? Ma qlc ci crede davvero...magari perdendo pure perisic...ma non scherziamo...



Alla Juve no, ma ha già raggiunto Napoli e Roma e sta iniziando a scavare un solco, speriamo che spalletti faccia danni.


----------



## Boomer (7 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Alla Juve no, ma ha già raggiunto Napoli e Roma e sta iniziando a scavare un solco, speriamo che spalletti faccia danni.



Il napoli è la squadra peggiore tra le top 5.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Handanovic
> Vrsaljko-Skriniar-De Vrij-Asamoah
> Brozovic-Modric
> Keita-Nainggolan-Perisic
> ...



Ma Keita sull'esterno lo depotenzi alla grande. E' una seconda punta.


----------



## Nils (7 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Il napoli è la squadra peggiore tra le top 5.



è la squadra dell'anno scorso con un Milic in più pertanto sulla carta come impianto di gioco è la migliore, sempre che Ancellotti non rompa il giocattolo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> è la squadra dell'anno scorso con un Milic in più pertanto sulla carta come impianto di gioco è la migliore, sempre che Ancellotti non rompa il giocattolo.



Capiremo quanto era merito dei giocatori e quanto dell'allenatore  A me il Napoli come organico, non piace


----------



## folletto (7 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno voglio vedere come pagheranno quei 200-300 milioni di diritti di riscatto che hanno accumulato questa estate.



Io sarei curioso di sapere qualche dettaglio sul bilancio / situazione debitoria dell' inde


----------



## gabuz (7 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Handanovic
> Vrsaljko-Skriniar-De Vrij-Asamoah
> Brozovic-Modric
> Keita-Nainggolan-Perisic
> ...



Metti giù il vostro 11 e non c'è proprio competizione. Non scherziamo.
Questa Inter sarà la 2a forza del campionato, ma non è affatto superiore a voi. Se poi aggiungiamo la panchina il divario aumenta.
Questo non significa che vincerete facilmente, perché poi il campionato può essere strano. Ma se devo scegliere sulla carta scelgo tutta la vita la vostra formazione, senza dubbio alcuno.


----------



## LadyRoss (7 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io sarei curioso di sapere qualche dettaglio sul bilancio / situazione debitoria dell' inde



Spalletti è chiamato a fare un miracolo nella gestione dello spogliatoio: quante teste calde si ritrova in organico?………


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Spalletti è chiamato a fare un miracolo nella gestione dello spogliatoio: quante teste calde si ritrova in organico?………



ci mancava solo vidal


----------



## LadyRoss (7 Agosto 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ci mancava solo vidal



Infatti ...già così mica scherziamo.....se lo spogliatoio dovesse implodere.....


----------



## Boomer (7 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno voglio vedere come pagheranno quei 200-300 milioni di diritti di riscatto che hanno accumulato questa estate.



Io non so quanto devono pagare ma prendere solo giocatori in prestito prima o poi ti si ritorce contro.


----------



## Emme (7 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Alla Juve no, ma ha già raggiunto Napoli e Roma e sta iniziando a scavare un solco, speriamo che spalletti faccia danni.



Perdonami parere mio...fra in ninja e sto qua nn so quanto siano teste di cavolo..keita é uno scarto del Monacp
... Ma nn scherziamo é una buona squadra e secondo me il più forte e l'argentino che ha segnato con il Lione quello li mi sembra un buon acquisto...ma keita ma per favore...ti dirò in cuor mio l'unico che mi piaceva e che rimpiango é o'campos


----------



## bmb (7 Agosto 2018)

Che poi state a fa tutti sti piantarelli per Keita. Ma Keita nell'ultimo anno è stato a vendere teli mare e rolex falsi sulla riviera.


----------



## diavolo (7 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che poi state a fa tutti sti piantarelli per Keita. Ma Keita nell'ultimo anno è stato a vendere teli mare e rolex falsi sulla riviera.



8 gol e 11 assist,quasi gli stessi numeri di Suso ma con la metà del minutaggio.


----------



## Nils (7 Agosto 2018)

Emme ha scritto:


> Perdonami parere mio...fra in ninja e sto qua nn so quanto siano teste di cavolo..keita é uno scarto del Monacp
> ... Ma nn scherziamo é una buona squadra e secondo me il più forte e l'argentino che ha segnato con il Lione quello li mi sembra un buon acquisto...ma keita ma per favore...ti dirò in cuor mio l'unico che mi piaceva e che rimpiango é o'campos





bmb ha scritto:


> Che poi state a fa tutti sti piantarelli per Keita. Ma Keita nell'ultimo anno è stato a vendere teli mare e rolex falsi sulla riviera.



Premetto che a me Keità al Milan non spiaceva affatto,

ma il mio è un discorso un pò contorto, condivido chi pone dei dubbi su Keità, sopratutto la sua tenuta mentale, è un potenziale Niang.

La verità è che nelle ultime stagioni in quel ruolo abbiamo avuto tutti mezzi giocatori, Taarabt, Menez, El Sha, Cerci, Niang, Deulafeu, 
ma i vari cervelloni che si sono succeduti come DS hanno deciso di smobilitarli tutti senza mai pensare invece a rinforzare il ruolo, che fra l'altro è uno di quelli in grado di far fare a qualsiasi squadra il salto di qualità,
l'ultimo capolavoro è stato quello di Mirabilia che l'aanno scorso a rinunciato in un colpo a Deu, Niang e Ocampos, lasciando del tutto scoperto il ruolo.


----------



## Boomer (7 Agosto 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> 8 gol e 11 assist,quasi gli stessi numeri di Suso ma con la metà del minutaggio.



In un campionato di bidoni dell'umido giocando spesso punta.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Agosto 2018)

Prima di tutto Moric non è ancora arrivato e manco si sa se arriverà. Secondo me quest'anno l'inter non entra in Champions. So già come andrà a finire, è tutf scritto. Partiranno a bomba, si gaseranno e alla prima difficoltà esplodono. Fidatevi di me.

Icardi, Nainggolan, Keita (se arriva) Brozovic e Spalletti.

Praticamente una squadra di senza palle e la testa più calda è quella dell'allenatore che puntualmente fa esplodere lo spogliatoio. Questi non vanno da nessuna parte. 

Juve
Napoli
Roma
Milan/Lazio/Inter a giocarsi il quarto posto.... Ma sull'inter non ci scommesso manco 1€


----------



## Igniorante (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



Ho sentito che il riscatto sarebbe addirittura diritto. 
Se è così, al Monaco hanno l'anello al naso... Non sarà lo scambio con Candreva di cui parlavano ieri, ma dopo i pacchi tirati dall'Inda con Cancelo e Rafinha, sarebbe l'ennesima rapina a mano armata.


----------



## Boomer (7 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto Moric non è ancora arrivato e manco si sa se arriverà. Secondo me quest'anno l'inter non entra in Champions. So già come andrà a finire, è tutf scritto. Partiranno a bomba, si gaseranno e alla prima difficoltà esplodono. Fidatevi di me.
> 
> Icardi, Nainggolan, Keita (se arriva) Brozovic e Spalletti.
> 
> ...



Il Napoli arriverà ultimo ( delle big ) . Ancelotti in campionato è ridicolo.


----------



## Ecthelion (7 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Handanovic
> Vrsaljko-Skriniar-De Vrij-Asamoah
> Brozovic-Modric
> Keita-Nainggolan-Perisic
> ...



Se scrivo quello che penso di De Vrji mi autobanno da solo


----------



## bmb (7 Agosto 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> 8 gol e 11 assist,quasi gli stessi numeri di Suso ma con la metà del minutaggio.



8 gol li ha fatti anche Caldara quasi. 11 assist? Ok, 5 in campionato e 4 nelle famosissime coppe francesi. 
Questo per quanto riguarda l'aspetto statistico. Per quanto riguarda l'aspetto caratteriale, professionale e di affidabilità meglio sorvolare.


----------



## LadyRoss (7 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mai piaciuto. E quando dissi che i calciatori forti non finiscono al Monaco son stato messo sulla forca da mezzo forum. "Il Monaco è la seconda squadra più forte di Francia gne gne gne" infatti sto essere ora finisce in una pessima squadra come l'inter. Chissà come mai.



Grazie! ( orgogliomilanista rispondo qui perché non posso ancora mandare messaggi privati....)


----------



## hakaishin (7 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Handanovic
> Vrsaljko-Skriniar-De Vrij-Asamoah
> Brozovic-Modric
> Keita-Nainggolan-Perisic
> ...


Ma se l’inter è uno squadrone clamoroso cosa è la juve?
Vi state bagnando prima di piovere


----------



## hakaishin (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma io sto mercato clamoroso forse non lo capisco..boh..spiegatemelo...
> 
> Asamoah: panchinaro perenne alla Juve, 30 anni, mai fatto annate da protagonista in una top
> De Vrij: vero colpo, parametro zero che ha già regalato la champions, 26 anni, forte (ma personalmente mi tengo tutta la vita Romagnoli e caldara)
> ...


Quoto ogni singola parola


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma se l’inter è uno squadrone clamoroso cosa è la juve?
> Vi state bagnando prima di piovere



La Juve? Ma perchè la consideriamo anche?

Guarda che la prossima serie A è composta da 19 squadre che lottano per il secondo posto, non scherziamo, parliamo di una realtà fuori concorso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> La Juve? Ma perchè la consideriamo anche?
> 
> Guarda che la prossima serie A è composta da 19 squadre che lottano per il secondo posto, non scherziamo, parliamo di una realtà fuori concorso.



Boh..qualcuno parla di inter che si gioca lo scudetto..devo essermi perso qualcosa...forse non è chiaro che la Juve farà tipo il City l'anno scorso, differenza reti da +80 e una ventina di punti sulla seconda..


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Boh..qualcuno parla di inter che si gioca lo scudetto..devo essermi perso qualcosa...forse non è chiaro che la Juve farà tipo il City l'anno scorso, differenza reti da +80 e una ventina di punti sulla seconda..



Guarda sono contento si parli di Inter da scudetto, sono contento siano pieni di aspettative e di pressioni, sono contento che si parli poco del Milan ai piani alti e di scommessa Gattuso, si potrà lavorare più in pace.


----------



## Konrad (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



Il problema è che se Mendes decidesse di girare Silva al Monaco noi avremmo un'autostrada per Keita. Amche se ho la sensazione che ami poco il rossonero..

Stessa identica operazione potremmo metterla in pista per Depay. . Alla fine un esterno DEVE arrivare...anche in caso di SMS, Rabiot o compagnia cantante..altrimenti resteremmo comunque da 5/6 posto


----------



## Dell'erba (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Boh..qualcuno parla di inter che si gioca lo scudetto..devo essermi perso qualcosa...forse non è chiaro che la Juve farà tipo il City l'anno scorso, differenza reti da +80 e una ventina di punti sulla seconda..



Non sarei così drastico


----------



## kipstar (7 Agosto 2018)

Ammetto che lo avrei visto molto bene da noi al posto di fborini....


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Non sarei così drastico



Ma guarda, a me che vincano loro piuttosto dell'Inda va pure bene..non è che sono drastico..ma dominano da 7 anni e hanno aggiunto cr7 e altri 3 elementi che le altre si sognano...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Agosto 2018)

Mi stupisce davvero il prestito a 0.. con un semplice diritto.
A queste condizioni per silva ce l avrebbero dato sicuramente con un bel 40mln di valutaziobe per entrambi


----------



## Goro (7 Agosto 2018)

A me Keita continua a piacere, dopo un anno che si metteva in tutte le nostre formazioni ora questo epilogo mi secca un pò


----------



## fra29 (7 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Mi stupisce davvero il prestito a 0.. con un semplice diritto.
> A queste condizioni per silva ce l avrebbero dato sicuramente con un bel 40mln di valutaziobe per entrambi



A me pare che sto Mendes voglia abbastanza mettersi di traverso con Leo e il nuovo corso


----------



## Milancholy (7 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma Keita sull'esterno lo depotenzi alla grande. E' una seconda punta.



E' una seconda punta che può fare l'esterno offensivo (sinistro) di un tridente nel 4-3-3 (e per questo sarebbe stato oro per il Milan, avendo una velocità ai nostri sconosciuta ed un buon bottino di reti nelle gambe... "meretrice Eva" se posso...) ma "tradotto" come sopra (in salsa putrida interiana...) da esterno destro in un 4-2-3-1 con l'epico "Brozzo" e l'ipotetico Modric a schermare una difesa centrale abbastanza macchinosa, sinceramente non credo abbia molta spendibilità.


----------



## Black (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



stanno facecndo un mercato stellare, poco da dire. Ma con diritto o obbligo?

Mi chiedo come mai il Monaco lo presta dopo solo una stagione e praticamente con lo stesso riscatto del prezzo di acquisto.... Suning deve avere dei poteri particolari con le altre squadre. A questo punto che si facciano prestare pure Messi, Pogba e Hazard.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> La Juve? Ma perchè la consideriamo anche?
> 
> Guarda che la prossima serie A è composta da 19 squadre che lottano per il secondo posto, non scherziamo, parliamo di una realtà fuori concorso.



Io stesso essendo juventino non mi rendo conto ancora della squadra che abbiamo...
E deve leggere che l’inter è alla pari... ma il calcio è bello per questo 
Poi se non avessimo allegri sognerei in grande


----------



## hakaishin (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Boh..qualcuno parla di inter che si gioca lo scudetto..devo essermi perso qualcosa...forse non è chiaro che la Juve farà tipo il City l'anno scorso, differenza reti da +80 e una ventina di punti sulla seconda..



No su questo non sono d’accordo...soprattutto perché abbiamo allegri


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter, in attesa di Modric, sta per mettere a segno un altro colpo: Keita Balde. Prestito con riscatto fissato a 30 milioni di euro. E' quasi fatta.



Fanno tutto quello che avremmo dovuto fare noi....


----------



## CarpeDiem (7 Agosto 2018)

Uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati del panorama mondiale, El Shaarawi è nettamente più forte di questo quqa
qua


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Agosto 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati del panorama mondiale, El Shaarawi è nettamente più forte di questo quqa
> qua



Quoto, non farà più di un Kallon


----------



## Love (8 Agosto 2018)

15 pagine per keita all'inter..madonna miaaa.


----------



## Black (8 Agosto 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> 15 pagine per keita all'inter..madonna miaaa.



effettivamente è un pò troppo


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No su questo non sono d’accordo...soprattutto perché abbiamo allegri



Guarda la rosa....vincete anche con le riserve delle riserve


----------



## 666psycho (8 Agosto 2018)

si sa qualcosa??


----------



## Boomer (8 Agosto 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> 15 pagine per keita all'inter..madonna miaaa.



Risultato di anni di mediocrità. Sempre imparato a non avere paura degli avversari. Se saranno più forti lo dimostreranno sul campo e meriteranno i complimenti. Adesso non ho minimamente timore.


----------



## numero 3 (9 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appunto, infatti hanno preso De Vrji Asamoah Politano Martinez Vrsalijko Nainggolan (!) e ora Keita. Adesso tra noi e loro c'è un abisso.



Vabbè...insomma...De Vrji vedremo se è un fenomeno dopo tutto è un nazionale olandese con poca esperienza internazionale ( vedi musacchio), Asamoah lo vedo né carne né pesce lento e un po' in fase calante ( Montolivo) Martinez incognita ( vedi A Silva) Vrsalijko ex Genoa Sassuolo ( Abate) Politano ( qui lo schifavano tutti Borini) Naingollan ( fumatore tatuato non professionista ) Keita ( un anno buono in carriera)..
L'erba del vicino è sempre più verde.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Agosto 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Vabbè...insomma...De Vrji vedremo se è un fenomeno dopo tutto è un nazionale olandese con poca esperienza internazionale ( vedi musacchio), Asamoah lo vedo né carne né pesce lento e un po' in fase calante ( Montolivo) Martinez incognita ( vedi A Silva) Vrsalijko ex Genoa Sassuolo ( Abate) Politano ( qui lo schifavano tutti Borini) Naingollan ( fumatore tatuato non professionista ) Keita ( un anno buono in carriera)..
> L'erba del vicino è sempre più verde.



Già, per carità hanno una bella squadra, ma insomma...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Agosto 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Vabbè...insomma...De Vrji vedremo se è un fenomeno dopo tutto è un nazionale olandese con poca esperienza internazionale ( vedi musacchio), Asamoah lo vedo né carne né pesce lento e un po' in fase calante ( Montolivo) Martinez incognita ( vedi A Silva) Vrsalijko ex Genoa Sassuolo ( Abate) Politano ( qui lo schifavano tutti Borini) Naingollan ( fumatore tatuato non professionista ) Keita ( un anno buono in carriera)..
> L'erba del vicino è sempre più verde.



Quoto, nonostante ciò si continua a parlare quasi più dell'Inter che del Milan sul forum.
Sarà una delle poche volte in cui entro in una discussione dedicata a loro.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda la rosa....vincete anche con le riserve delle riserve



Pensa che su sky dicono che l’inter ha già colmato il gap con noi ahahahah


----------

